# Fletch's Railway on film -Youtube



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,


I had the In-laws over for 3 days (from Shepparton - a country town 2 hours north of Melbourne) during the Christmas Break. All of Boxing Day we ran trains in the yard, drank and ate lovely things! -  a great day....what its all about!  I ran live steam, as well as about 30 different trains over some 10 hours.


My Brother in Law is an ameture film maker/actor, and had some fun filming my trains that day. He used his more handy-cam unit to take the shots.


He placed the films on Youtube here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAyIg5FSd7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgs8ifVzTcM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZhX-vjYfnk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0-pW9vdH-w




I like the 3rd one down.


Each is about 3 mins long.


I'm going to see if he can make me a DVD in higher res.


Enjoy,


David.


PS you'll see all of the Masterclass models running here n there in those 4 films.


----------



## Bcurtis (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Very nice indeed! Congratulations to the Route Owner as well as the Cinematographer and Editor..... Very enjoyable.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great set of movies. Your engines look very nice pulling the Carter Brother's cars. 
I like the third one as well. You must also have had a crush on Stevie Nicks when you were younger.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch, 

Wonderful Videos, your brother-in-law has a very keen eye for movies! Nicely blended and well shot.  Always enjoy your models and railway


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch


The film presentation is as impressive as the layout and the engines running about.  Interesting selection of music.  What an enjoyable time of the year with the weather and the holidays!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David,


  Very nice, I like them all. The locos & cars look super as does your railroad. Congrats to you and your brotherin law.


 


   chuckger


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, just a normal run is all it was. It was a nice day, and the In-laws (retired Farmers) were chatting over tea, so I thought I'd run some trains and give them something to look at! We ended u just running and running! The live steamer put goop all over the track, so the electrics later on had trouble on the oily 4% grades!The Bro in law got quite carried away. I have no sound card on my machine, so I know not what music or sound is on the Videos..just as well he hasn't voiced over awful things! (John King who crerated these films is a very creative fellow. His short films are most entertaining). 

If I put my own music over it, itd probably be Pink Floyd or something! 

Thanks chaps, 
David.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! That was the most enjoyable Youtube videos that I have watched in a long time!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to be having some trouble posting?!?!? Anyway, Dave, it's great to see all your wonderful efforts in action. They create a magic all their own. I especially like seeing so many early era locos running. Wonderful work beautifully captured. Kudos to the in-law! I sure wish I could have been there to see it all. 

Chris


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive David, It was nice to see the sparkies running with the live steam. I just wish we had that weather around the holidays but it's what you get for being on the other side of the world. 

Are you track power for the electric? 

Looking foward to the next videos from your brother in law


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had a brother in law with that kinda talent. Those are GREAT videos. I'm jealous!


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Fletch,


Better than HBO! Fun films. Great trains!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photography and a beautiful layout. Trains were excellent. Thanks Fletch.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey - I saw No 42 working!!!! 

Thats a good quality set of videos and the range of scratch built locos is impressive! 

Thanks for posting Fletch, I shall certainly be watching them again. 

Allan.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

David,


 


What a nice set of videos. Of course, I thought you went over the top by adding the Stevie Nix soundtrack. Good stuff. A grand start to a New Year.


 


Cheers


 


Rich Schiffman


[email protected]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! 

Your brother-in-law obviously knows what he's doing with a video camera.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"If I put my own music over it, itd probably be Pink Floyd or something! "


Yeah, I could hear "Interstellar Overdrive" on top of that..   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
London 1967 live recording, ....of course. 


Thats one fine looking layout, got a plan?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

David: I recognize those ancient 20 yr old Delton log cars. You must be older than you look. Now i know I am not the only one with those cars in my collection, i will need to get them out.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments chaps, 
John will be most pleased that you enjoyed the clips. 

Yes I have a load of Delton cars and locos. I still run 1:24 a lot, as well as the newer 1:20.3. I've always like the quality of the Delton detail - now outdated, but much nicer than most brands of the 1980s. I have 11 1:24 scale C-16, made by 4 different manufacturers (all from the Delton molds), plus others from other makers! I still think the Delton long coaches were the nicest NG coaches on the market - probably now replaced by the new AMS coach. 

Nice 
Fletch.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice videos to watch, especially when the temps outside are below zero F as I watch them.    I cant wait for the snow to melt so I can get started on my outdoor set.  Tell your brother in law great camera work.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Fletch,


I  must also say *WOW*, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif your borther in law did a wonder full job on the movies and the music was just great.


Andre Anderson


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Fletch.  It's a delight to see all the locomotives we've seen here on MLS running with such ease on a beautiful layout.  Kudos to your brother in law for a great job of filming, editing and post production.  Absolutely wonderful...


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great stuff David. As we suffer up here you seem to be having a great Summer... Keep those wheels turning.


----------

